# Energy drinks while cycling?



## glouden (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,

I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying that they couldn't go a cycle without some sort of energy drink. Normally I take water with me and have never had any sort of energy drink before.

He said he makes his own from water, sugar free energy drink, Pepsi Max and fresh apple juice.

It doesn't sound too tasty but I was wondering if this is a normal thing people do and how beneficial is it?


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

He can't ride without an energy drink? Yes I would say energy drinks are pretty normal, but usually I don't drink them at all. I like to be somewhat relaxed and focused when I ride and energy drinks just seem to make me jittery.

Whatever works for you though. I would say eating healthy food and staying hydrated before a ride would work just fine.


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

Good article on cheap alternatives to big money "sports nutrition"

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/nutrition-store-cupboard-sports-fuel-29335


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

To me, hydration tablets are an "energy drink".


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

I used to drink energy drinks all the time before riding. So much i thought i needed them to get motivation. I wanted to minimize my dependence on caffeine and energy products. It feels good not wanting to depend on them.


----------



## fesch (Jul 30, 2009)

I use water, but I only ride for a couple of hours. Maybe if I rode all day I would consider it. Nah...


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

couple of red bulls down my gullet and i'm pedaling like i stole the bike and am running from the cops


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Most sports nutritionists will tell you water is all you need for the first hour or so depending on exertion level, weather, what you've been eating, etc. After that, a sport drink can be very helpful in replacing electrolytes, and calories. You don't _need _sport drinks, but they can be very helpful on long and difficult rides to keep your energy levels up.

Also: Different people react differently to sport drinks. One brand might not agree with one persons stomach but be fine for another.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

sometimes ill down a 5 hr energy. but only if i feel like im in a "lul".

I normally eat a sweet and salty peanut bar and take my multi vitamin before every ride and i stay well hydrated. 1.5 gals of H2O a day.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Water 4:1 with Odwalla mango is my fav , a mouthful of chia seeds pre-ride is GREAT !
Buy 3 lbs of chia from amazon for $20 and you will be happy !!


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep in mind that most 'energy drinks' are nothing more than Caffeine in a can. Now a good sports drink is something entirely different. I prefer Hammer Heed. Gives energy through long chain carbohydrates, not raw sugar, has plenty of good electrolytes, not just salt and potassium, and actually tastes decent.

Find one you prefer and go with it. Stay away from caffeine, sugar, and things with nothing more than salt/potassium for electrolytes. Gatorade, propel, etc are nothing more than flavored sugar water. There is tons of better stuff out there than can actually improve your ride.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had good luck with hammer heed or gatoraid. Things like red bull or 5 hour energy? No thanks.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

glouden said:


> He said he makes his own from water, sugar free energy drink, Pepsi Max and fresh apple juice.


I took a friend to an XC race in Morrison Illinois with a something like 10 years ago. Dude rode with us once in a while, hung out at the bike shop I worked at. I knew this dude was a bit odd, but I didn't realize HOW odd.

Pre race fueling, he mixes Mountain Dew, Gatorade, and orange juice. Proceed to eat 2 bear claws and wash down with said drink.......

Me - "What in the f are you making there?"
Him - "My jungle juice"
Me - " "

He puked 15 minutes into his race and crapped his pants on the way back to the car. He decided that XC racing wasn't for him.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a few friends that say that water is all you need.
After a few hours they are shattered, I am still 100%.
At the end of the ride, I still feel good, they don't.

If you only ride short distances, water is fine.

If you are going for an epic energy drinks are very good.

I like the ones with protein in as any extra protein has to be good =-)

nutrisport 4:1 works for me, 
try it you might like it.

The hotter the weather, the weaker the drink.

Also bring jelly babies, very useful pick me up.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Moderation is key, I used to drink 3-4 red bulls a day until I started having severe pain where my kidneys are, turns out I had 2 small kidney stones which the doctor told me were from all the red bull I had been drinking.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

glouden said:


> I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying that they couldn't go a cycle without some sort of energy drink. Normally I take water with me and have never had any sort of energy drink before.


For most rides I take water. I don't like drinking sugar all the time.

Most of my rides probably are on the order of two or three hours, give or take.


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Problem I have with all of these "sport" drinks is the high sugar content, even 98% of the nutrition foods are very high in sugar & thats not even counting the carb contents. With me being diabetic it is damned near impossible to find anything that would work for me. Gatorade is even bad for me. For now I just use water. I also do 98% of my warm weather riding in the am hours before it starts to heat up. Keeps from overheating, getting sun burned, dehydration, and the bug count is low in the am hours. I work nights so riding in the morning is not an issue ever


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

For me an energy drink is a crap product like RedBull, Monster, 5 Hour all those.

For electrolyte replenishment I like to use Nathan Catalyst. Depending on how I fueled myself that day I may carry a cliff bar or some GU chomps but usually dont need them unless Im doing a longer ride. Im not opposed to using Gatorade or similar but I usually cut it 50 50 with water. 

Probie1Kenobi: Check out PGX powder if you have not already. Its helps regulate blood sugar spikes and you may be able to drink that before a ride and still use a low sugar electrolyte like I mentioned above. If you search on it be sure to include diabetes otherwise youll find mostly diet information.


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

RipRoar said:


> For me an energy drink is a crap product like RedBull, Monster, 5 Hour all those.
> 
> For electrolyte replenishment I like to use Nathan Catalyst. Depending on how I fueled myself that day I may carry a cliff bar or some GU chomps but usually dont need them unless Im doing a longer ride. Im not opposed to using Gatorade or similar but I usually cut it 50 50 with water.
> 
> Probie1Kenobi: Check out PGX powder if you have not already. Its helps regulate blood sugar spikes and you may be able to drink that before a ride and still use a low sugar electrolyte like I mentioned above. If you search on it be sure to include diabetes otherwise youll find mostly diet information.


Huh, ok, good information.

Thanks


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Energy drinks are such a load of marketing crap. Plus I hate how their logos are plastered all over "extreme sports" jerseys, hats, cars, boards, skis, bikes, etc and a bunch of wannabe rally car drivers wear their flat brimmed sideways Monster hats everywhere. You're 100x better off getting your nutrition from healthy food instead of sugar water with caffeine in it. If I need energy before a ride, I'll eat some sort of natural energy bar, sometimes I'll mix an Odwalla or Naked juice with water and take it on my ride, or use something like Gu or Shot Blocks.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't do anything without at least one can of that crap every day. yes, I am addicted. fortunately, there are Big Lots stores that sell 16 oz energy drinks for sixty cents a can instead of the 8 oz cans of Red Bull everywhere else that are about three bucks!


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gee Atherton drinks Red Bull


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

For me it's all in the preparation and prevention. I eat healthy (and a lot) and drink tons of water a long time before the ride. I swear part of my warm up is walking back and forth to the mens room... I chew gum and take sips of water through the whole ride (not just when I'm thirsty), longer rides I'll eat shot blocs or a take bites of a PB+J. 

Redbull and Monster turn my stomach when I'm riding and give me the concentration level of a detoxing crack addict...


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Water and real food is all I need.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

claydough001 said:


> Gee Atherton drinks Red Bull


1 before every ride?

Once a week?

Twice a week?

4 a day?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Chia seeds?
Whats up with that?


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

MonsterD said:


> Chia seeds?
> Whats up with that?


Chia is good, I use Salba. Not to drink of course but use it on a lot of foods like serial, in shakes, at dinner time. Lotsa lotsa studies have been done on these seeds and there benefits.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I do watered down GU or gaturade Endurance formula beverage during ride/event. I down several red bulls after an event. Gu chomps during and sometimes after the event until real food can be had is good too.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

One Gear, Two Wheels, and Four Loko.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> One Gear, Two Wheels, and Four Loko.


You're crazy.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Personally, I only drink champagne while I ride.


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Try Nuun, http://www.nuun.com/company It's in a dissolving tablet form and is an electrolyte replacement only. No sugar, carbs or protein. You can get that from your food, gels, etc. Many subtle and good flavors. I've never experienced a problem from it and my stomach is somewhat sensitive. Gatorade and all that sugary crap makes me sick. No sugar means no mess in your hydration pack too.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't believe how much sugar is in some of those things. With that said, sometimes the best way to recover from or stave off a bonk is to drink a Coke or similar sugary substance. I swear it's an almost immediate relief when you're crashing. For longer rides, some energy replacement is necessary but you'll never be able to consume as many calories as you're capable of burning while on the bike. All you can really do is replenish maybe 200 an hour, any more and you will hurt your performance. More complex carbs are desirable if you can get them.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Water gets me going usually before a ride oddly but at night it puts me right to sleep? Pear juice is a good alternative to energy drinks it gives a boost and I don't notice much of a crash. The only way I get it is from a can of pears so I also eat them plus the juice for some solid energy.

If people are begging me to ride and I'm kind of tired I might do a 5 hour energy, last summer I think I did too many of these.

EDIT: Just eating in general I think goes a long way over just a energy drink, if I do forget to eat (usually try to eat an hour before a ride) I will bonk very hard 1/2 to 3/4 through and look like I'm spinning 22/36 the whole time.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

MonsterD said:


> Chia seeds?
> Whats up with that?


Chia is Salvia Hispanica, its a plant native to the Americas and was used by Native Americans to fuel migrations, long journeys and crazy hand-to-hand wars. Seeds are the only source of complete vegetarian protein and chia is loaded with essential fatty acids that metabolize dietary and stored fats. They are caffeine free unlike sunflower seeds.

from amazon product description :
...
Helps keep your body hydrated
90% soluble fiber
Beneficial for your digestive track
People use the seeds when they are involved in sports or physical activities for endurance
...

2 lbs for $10 on amazon, is more than worth a try b/c they are rocket fuel


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Salvia divinorium?


----------



## Bikrspeeder (Apr 29, 2009)

When I ride I always take a 5 hour energy, though I have been trying to ween myself of the habit.


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Under 2 hours, water only. Over, maybe Heed.


----------



## reff (Sep 2, 2011)

only water and in the finish: red bull!


----------



## 67Xer (Aug 18, 2011)

Coconut water, coconut water, coconut water.

I'll mix it with water 50/50 for short periods, but for intense or strenuous activities where I sweat a lot, I will take it straight when it seems water isn't quite cutting it. It is a miracle.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Bikrspeeder said:


> When I ride I always take a 5 hour energy, though I have been trying to ween myself of the habit.


The last two times I have taken those before rides I have had "The best ride ever".

Im convinced that they are black magic.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

In my last race I learned the hard way that sports drink exists for a reason. I had taken all the precautions to race well Including eating a proper diet a few days up to the race, bannanas for potassium to prevent cramps, and hydration to keep from getting to thirsty while racing. But the one thing I diddnt bring was gatorade. 

Long story short I started cramping at mile 15 and had to actually get off the bike at mile 18. At that point my calves, quads, hamstrings, and groin were seizing up. I finally finished the 21 mile race with extreme cramps all over my lower half.

I ultimately took second but the cramps totally destroyed my chances of battling first place for 1st(and all the potential fun of having a great race). As soon as I finished and I had a bottle of gatorade my cramps subsided immediately.

I have come to love the taste of gatorade and now its always in my bottles on rides longer than 2 hours.

Carbs and electrolytes FTW!


----------



## shatterpulse (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, the issue I have with Gatorade is that it has a lot of sugar. I think it's best to dilute it down a lot.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Another vote for Hammer. I use Heed and Perpetuem for anything over three hours. I like their gels too-- Montana Huckleberry FTW. I also do vegetable juice and chocolate soymilk on occasion. Otherwise it is water.


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

So for beverages like powerade zero, no caffeine but having sodium, potassium, and vitamins aren't as good as they seem to be? Or are beverages with real sugars instead of artificial the bad ones?


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

straight up energy drinks? (monster, red bull, amp, etc etc) probably not good while (or directly before) a ride... however im thinking that these arent as bad for us as everybody says (in moderation). They have caffeine, taurine, b-vitamins, some sugar, etc etc.

how do you feel about watering down an energy drink? like 4 parts water: 1 part energy drink. then let it set a day or so to allow the carbonation to go away. prolly taste like shite, but hey! who knows.


----------



## emmiesix (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't drink all those chemicals, personally. However research has shown that caffeine gives you a big boost in how far you can go in any kind of exercise (something huge, like a 30% difference, though probably with elite athletes it's not as much). It's made a difference for me in long triathlons, definitely. I have been guilty of using goo with caffeine for that reason, though I don't really like the idea in general! I wouldn't mind some kind of Yerba Mate tea with a bit of salt and sugar in it, maybe.


----------



## i_am_robert (Nov 20, 2011)

Try orange juice with protein powder and I add frozen blueberries too. Also can add vanilla yogourt.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Sport drink -- not energy drink. I started riding with EFS this past summer. It was a scorcher here in TX and it really helped with cramps during long rides because of the intense amount of sweat. I ride in between 2.5 - 3.0 hours. Previously, I used Gatorade -- watered down. It was okay, but not nearly the electrolytes of EFS. I dilute the EFS significantly too -- not their recommended amount.


----------



## maddogracer10 (Nov 29, 2011)

I enjoy riding with water and some type of a sports drink. Energy drinks make many people get a good buzz and then crash. A sports drink like Powerade can replenish electrolytes as well. I would stay away from the energy drinks especially if you are riding more than an hour.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

maddogracer10 said:


> I enjoy riding with water and some type of a sports drink. Energy drinks make many people get a good buzz and then crash. A sports drink like Powerade can replenish electrolytes as well. I would stay away from the energy drinks especially if you are riding more than an hour.


Powerade is all sugar, not very helpful. Look into a supplement like cytomax for a real endurance drink :thumbsup:


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

over 1 hour, iced yerba mate with agave syrup and a lime squeezed in.over two hours peanut butter and or cashews, high quality beef jerky.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

m said:


> Powerade is all sugar, not very helpful.


Sugar is amazingly helpful. It is what your body burns. Interesting to see how many people get confused about this. But, everyone has to choose what works best for himself.


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

Homebrew sports drink I make up for rides longer than one hour or morning rides:

Dextrose and maltdextrin
Salt mix; sea salt, losalt substitute, Ca/Mg powder
BCAA powder
grape Koolaide to taste

I have been experimenting with caffeine powder addition, 50-100mg/drink/hour. I do not notice more energy but it does seem to help with perception of fatigue. This is especially true on longer rides or rides at high intensity (at lactate threshold or above). I usually don't put it in for shorter low intensity rides. 

There are comments in this post that sugar=bad. I believe this is vague and misleading. Sugar, primarily glucose, is the main energy source and drives central energy metabolism. One should pay close attention to the sugar sources in their energy drinks. A little off topic from the OP but I thought worth mentioning.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I currently prefer water simply because it has no aftertaste and I can squirt some in my eyes if I need to rinse sweat.


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

R+P+K said:


> I currently prefer water simply because it has no aftertaste and I can squirt some in my eyes if I need to rinse sweat.


 so you do not require nutrition?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

BORDERCOLLIE said:


> so you do not require nutrition?


Yes of course. I just prefer water.


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to not be able to prosper in the morning w/out a redbull/monster. I had to have one to a point where i was getting headaches and couldn't focus if i didn't I knew it wasn't good for obvious reasons like knowing what's in it and how my body reacted to it. I also had to piss like every 5 minutes (literally). On a long weekend where I didn't have to be up by 5am I decided to quit. First few days sucked and i felt like crap. Now, I can freely go throughout my day on just water and feel good.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

BORDERCOLLIE said:


> so you do not require nutrition?


You need water and nutrition but you don't necessarily need them in them both in a drink. I also prefer plain H2O with a dash of salt in the bottle/Camelbak and separately take some gel or eat food as needed. That way they can be managed separately depending on conditions and how I feel. I have had some bad experiences with only having Gatorade, Cytomax or other sugary sports drink when what I really needed was just some plain water. No need to have all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

Cujodo said:


> Try Nuun, Nuun | Optimal Hydration It's in a dissolving tablet form and is an electrolyte replacement only. No sugar, carbs or protein. You can get that from your food, gels, etc. Many subtle and good flavors. I've never experienced a problem from it and my stomach is somewhat sensitive. Gatorade and all that sugary crap makes me sick. No sugar means no mess in your hydration pack too.


I drink the Hammer Electrolytes Fizz in water. I don't know why, but I can't STAND sugared water while riding. But the electrolytes are a huge win, especially after I am done riding. These tablets make the water a bit fizzy and I belch while riding. I try to drink small amounts more often to keep the burping to a minimum. Otherwise, they are great. They don't have an overpowering taste.

I'll have at least one Clif energy shot on a 3-4 hour ride.


----------

